# Trick or treat?!.. think it's a trick...



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Wow, how pretty but only because it isn't here...I live in North Georgia and last few years we have gotten snow, and I also hate when it snows


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Some of those shots are really pretty, but it all looks pretty tricky to me.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hate to say it, but I think we might be in for a LONG winter ahead...


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I think this winter is going to start off pretty bad, get mild, and kinda go out inbetween. 

Those are pretty pics.
Feel sorry for the trick or treaters xD


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

SO beautiful! Wish I was there!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Man! I gotta call my parents! they live in Massachusetts!!! RunAround are you near Beverly by chance? That is where they live!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It's beautiful!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... it is beautiful..... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang Ashley....you REALLY got nailed!! Yes, it is pretty BUT IT IS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE AROUND ON HALLOWEEN!!

Hope you all came through with minimal damages!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

My kids live in Vermont, and my daughter in law, who was raised there, was really MAD about this snow storm. They had power out for 18 hours, more than they have had in the four years they have lived there since they moved there from NM. They are planning now to come home. Even she wants to come home. They have even told her mother. They were here 15 years. She didn't know it wouldn't be the same when she went "home", because she hadn't ever done it before. All their really good friends are here now. And still, because of the friends they have here. Yay!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

More pictures of the damage:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

And STILL no power.


----------

